# Saugeyes love the HEAT.



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

And don't let anybody tell you any different. If they do,they just don't know.
I used to bow out this time of year an chase smallies or dare I even say it, pond large mouth(jk I like catching all fish). But the last few years have learned to deal with the extreme mid day heat and fish for saugeye like "fishslim" has been telling us all these years! And he is absolutely correct when he says the very best bite this time of year is most likely in the middle of the day when it's the hottest outside. And the hotter the better.
I had it dialed in on one lake,but a very good friend of mine has helped me gain the confidence at a closer home lake of mine the last two years. 
Lmao 5/6 years ago I wouldn't ever consider this lake in mid July. But if you think about it,why not? They have to eat. They adapt(they being saugeye) very very well to different situations. I don't understand why I stopped fishing for then back then come mid summer. Lack of confidence I guess. It can really suck floating around the lake under the blazing sun making cast after cast for just 45 minutes or so without a bite. So I guess I get it. We are in kayaks with no electronics as well. If we was in a boat with the ability to run an gun I feel we would do better. 
Me an my buddy caught 7 s-eyes between us from 6-830 tonight. Had other things going on. Would of loved to of been there a couple hours earlier. 
Prolly could of hit double digits+. 
One good one. And the rest nice thick quality fish full of fight. We caught them casting swimbaits, red eyes, and a stick bait.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Right on man! Mid July through the end of Aug turns me off every year. Something about hot hot heat and fishing just doesn't mesh well with me; but your report is positive and hopefully induces a little confidence in all the rest of us who may feel the same way. 

Curious on average water depth you found those fish at? Always hear about those saugeye relating to 1 FOW or less sometimes, even in this heat. Was that the case for you?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Shhhh, let's not let all the secrets out, I enjoy having the spots to myself. 

1MoreKast, generally they hang around a bit deeper. They will come up on the flats in feeding binges, but they spend more time out on the breaks, and they feed there. However, they do shut down when water temps get mid 80s and oxygen levels get low.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

This bite can go strong all august. 95 degree days an 2-3 ft of water


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1MoreKast said:


> Right on man! Mid July through the end of Aug turns me off every year. Something about hot hot heat and fishing just doesn't mesh well with me; but your report is positive and hopefully induces a little confidence in all the rest of us who may feel the same way.
> 
> Curious on average water depth you found those fish at? Always hear about those saugeye relating to 1 FOW or less sometimes, even in this heat. Was that the case for you?


Yes one of the fish caught yesterday was in less then 2 feet of water. And like I said don't let anyone tell you otherwise. This bite can go strong no matter how warm the water gets.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Southernsaug said:


> However, they do shut down when water temps get mid 80s and oxygen levels get low.


I have not noticed the shutdown at those temps. But most mid summer spots I fish have some sort of current to help with the oxygen levels.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The biggest eyes I catch every year are in the hottest water of the year 80°+ and shallow


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

SF, If you are wanting to hook up, I have the boat to run and gun with. Not a lot on my schedule in August, and that Shallow casting bite sound fun.




Saugeyefisher said:


> This bite can go strong all august. 95 degree days an 2-3 ft of water


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

NewbreedFishing said:


> SF, If you are wanting to hook up, I have the boat to run and gun with. Not a lot on my schedule in August, and that Shallow casting bite sound fun.


Both my kids are starting up fall ball here shortly. If I foresee an open window in the next few weeks let's get it dood!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I will say every lake is different. I still catch Saugeye through July and August, but the bite is way more fickle. They'll usually be deeper and more sporadic. I just don't have the 20-30 fish days late summer. What we get is a sudden bite that last 30-45 minutes then gone for 3-4 hrs. Mid August is a tough bite and I usually resort to crawler harnesses and slow trolling spoons ad cranks. I find fish 12-16 ft deep a lot, depending on the thermocline or if there even is one. This year I haven't noticed a well defined thermocline yet. I'll see it in one area (usually deep water) and not another. August fishing just is a lot of hit/miss fishing and I wouldn't bet a nickle on any given trip producing, I see a lot of zero days in August. Now, some of the central Ohio lakes have had way more stocking than our southern Ohio lakes and the over all available Saugeye densities are higher....it matters a lot. Just look at the fall surveys and the catch per unit effort when they Shock and it is very evident there are more Saugeyes in Alum, Hoover and Indian than any of the three lakes in my area (Deer Creek, Paint Creek and Rocky Fork) . My position is don't bank on a hot water bite in every Saugeye Lake. They can be caught, but it's no comparison to May. 

I catch some casting weed beds at dusk, but you won't find me pulling my boat into any shallow water late July or August in my local lakes. Come on down and prove me wrong, I'd be glad to know it's just me. 

Please don't take this post the wrong way, I'm not calling anyone out. I am just adding to the discussion.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Southernsaug said:


> I will say every lake is different. I still catch Saugeye through July and August, but the bite is way more fickle. They'll usually be deeper and more sporadic. I just don't have the 20-30 fish days late summer. What we get is a sudden bite that last 30-45 minutes then gone for 3-4 hrs. Mid August is a tough bite and I usually resort to crawler harnesses and slow trolling spoons ad cranks. I find fish 12-16 ft deep a lot, depending on the thermocline or if there even is one. This year I haven't noticed a well defined thermocline yet. I'll see it in one area (usually deep water) and not another. August fishing just is a lot of hit/miss fishing and I wouldn't bet a nickle on any given trip producing, I see a lot of zero days in August. Now, some of the central Ohio lakes have had way more stocking than our southern Ohio lakes and the over all available Saugeye densities are higher....it matters a lot. Just look at the fall surveys and the catch per unit effort when they Shock and it is very evident there are more Saugeyes in Alum, Hoover and Indian than any of the three lakes in my area (Deer Creek, Paint Creek and Rocky Fork) . My position is don't bank on a hot water bite in every Saugeye Lake. They can be caught, but it's no comparison to May.
> 
> I catch some casting weed beds at dusk, but you won't find me pulling my boat into any shallow water late July or August in my local lakes. Come on down and prove me wrong, I'd be glad to know it's just me.
> 
> Please don't take this post the wrong way, I'm not calling anyone out. I am just adding to the discussion.


I agree with Southernsaug .Atwood seems really difficult in summer no matter what I try


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Southernsaug said:


> I will say every lake is different. I still catch Saugeye through July and August, but the bite is way more fickle. They'll usually be deeper and more sporadic. I just don't have the 20-30 fish days late summer. What we get is a sudden bite that last 30-45 minutes then gone for 3-4 hrs. Mid August is a tough bite and I usually resort to crawler harnesses and slow trolling spoons ad cranks. I find fish 12-16 ft deep a lot, depending on the thermocline or if there even is one. This year I haven't noticed a well defined thermocline yet. I'll see it in one area (usually deep water) and not another. August fishing just is a lot of hit/miss fishing and I wouldn't bet a nickle on any given trip producing, I see a lot of zero days in August. Now, some of the central Ohio lakes have had way more stocking than our southern Ohio lakes and the over all available Saugeye densities are higher....it matters a lot. Just look at the fall surveys and the catch per unit effort when they Shock and it is very evident there are more Saugeyes in Alum, Hoover and Indian than any of the three lakes in my area (Deer Creek, Paint Creek and Rocky Fork) . My position is don't bank on a hot water bite in every Saugeye Lake. They can be caught, but it's no comparison to May.
> 
> I catch some casting weed beds at dusk, but you won't find me pulling my boat into any shallow water late July or August in my local lakes. Come on down and prove me wrong, I'd be glad to know it's just me.
> 
> Please don't take this post the wrong way, I'm not calling anyone out. I am just adding to the discussion.


Ya I can't even come close to comparing it to may when the numbers game is just rediculous then.
And I'm a realist just enough to realize I'm not going to be able to just drive down there pick a lake any given day in August an hit a 6 pack of keeper saugeye. The 25 years experience I have fishing these two lakes really helps in locating shallow hot water eyes.
My post was intended to hopefully encourage more to get out this time of year and give it a try for themselves. It's really rewarding catching fish when most other either just don't want to or don't think it's possible.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

The heat didn't bother them last night at alum. Found them in 9-11 fow. Trolling flicker shad.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

AnglinAddict said:


> The heat didn't bother them last night at alum. Found them in 9-11 fow. Trolling flicker shad.


Nice! Finding any size up there?


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Do any of you find that larger profile baits work better in the heat compared to smaller profile? I was experimenting on sizes and color patterns before and found that darker colors were producing better during the summer months but haven’t been able to get out much the past couple years to try the sizes. I’ve been held captive! Lol I’m patiently waiting for my son to get older and get all the house stuff done to get out. You guys help with your reports and keep my mind sane. For without fishing I would be Less human. Thanks


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

It's been dink city at alum for me this year. Fished it at least 15 times. Earlier in the season I couldn't find a 15 or better in the whole lake. Biggest I've netted was a 21. Last night pulled a few 15-19. Not keeping, so not counting. On lure size i've changed from 5's earlier to 7's now. Mainly because my locations have changed. The coves are so full of weeds I'm staying out.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I don't see any preference for larger baits until fall, then you can really up the size of your bait. I will pull #8 shad raps and larger flicker shads/minnows just to get depth. I also snap a trolling weight on about 4 feet above my lure for depth and to catch weeds running down the line. I can also run lighter stinger spoons with weights. Dark colors seem to work better now to as much of the water column is stained from here on out.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

promag said:


> Do any of you find that larger profile baits work better in the heat compared to smaller profile? I was experimenting on sizes and color patterns before and found that darker colors were producing better during the summer months but haven’t been able to get out much the past couple years to try the sizes. I’ve been held captive! Lol I’m patiently waiting for my son to get older and get all the house stuff done to get out. You guys help with your reports and keep my mind sane. For without fishing I would be Less human. Thanks


Sunday my buddy switched to a 1/2 oz red eye after using a 1/4 oz an started catching. And his stick bait fish came off a full size 3 hook rouge. I was using a 3.25 Joshy and a 1/4 oz red eye. 
And I do find I catch better quality on average this time of year then mid spring.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

AnglinAddict said:


> It's been dink city at alum for me this year. Fished it at least 15 times. Earlier in the season I couldn't find a 15 or better in the whole lake. Biggest I've netted was a 21. Last night pulled a few 15-19. Not keeping, so not counting. On lure size i've changed from 5's earlier to 7's now. Mainly because my locations have changed. The coves are so full of weeds I'm staying out.


Nice! Thanks!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I’m wondering if like a j5 Joshy thrown around weed edges or ripped through the weeds would be productive? Even though walleye are similar but also slightly different and I know it depends on the body of water but fishing in the summer heat for them I know they like to hang out in the weeds because of the amount of oxygen and shade. For instance on mosquito I wouldn’t bother with trolling open water because the groups of fish are so spread out and I don’t believe them being as active unless there is bait they are following. So any hot days I go to the weeds or any good structures near shore and pick them up.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

promag said:


> I’m wondering if like a j5 Joshy thrown around weed edges or ripped through the weeds would be productive? Even though walleye are similar but also slightly different and I know it depends on the body of water but fishing in the summer heat for them I know they like to hang out in the weeds because of the amount of oxygen and shade. For instance on mosquito I wouldn’t bother with trolling open water because the groups of fish are so spread out and I don’t believe them being as active unless there is bait they are following. So any hot days I go to the weeds or any good structures near shore and pick them up.


So back in the early 80’s my family took a couple trips on up too Rice Lake. Now there are/were a lot of weed beds there and this guy that lived there would take those old Beno lures,which are basically a type of flat fish,trade out the trebles for singles and do just as you are thinking of doing with the Joshy’s and catch walleye. Could be a interesting try you have there!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

promag said:


> Do any of you find that larger profile baits work better in the heat compared to smaller profile? I was experimenting on sizes and color patterns before and found that darker colors were producing better during the summer months but haven’t been able to get out much the past couple years to try the sizes.


minnow baits switched from -3 1/2" to 4 3/4" colors - chrome and copper base
shad baits - 3 1/2" color - purple/white


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm wondering if you all are still tipping your hooks with pieces of nightcrawlers this time of year. I know it seems to increase bite at other times so I'm just curious.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> I'm wondering if you all are still tipping your hooks with pieces of nightcrawlers this time of year. I know it seems to increase bite at other times so I'm just curious.


I do. I think it helps a lot this time of year


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> I'm wondering if you all are still tipping your hooks with pieces of nightcrawlers this time of year. I know it seems to increase bite at other times so I'm just curious.


I use pro-cure in Nightcrawlers


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

1basshunter said:


> I use pro-cure in Nightcrawlers


X2, night crawler in the warm months and trophy walleye in the cool months


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> X2, night crawler in the warm months and trophy walleye in the cool months


Yes sir you have that so right


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

So I did kind of a report on the saugeye post earlier. I just wanted to post on hear as well. I finally was able to get out on Saturday. The first time I got my boat on Tappan since COVID hit. I just went back to an area I’ve had success during the heat of the summer and did a similar attack. I started at 9am and trolled around the island then off to the points outside of wye bay. Trolling from 2.5-3 mph digging my lures in the bottom. I lost the first fish which seemed to be a good one right at 5ft from the boat. Purple and darker colored lures worked best but also got one on a fire tiger so I’m not sure color mattered and I did use the size 7 flicker shad and cabelas reef runner knock offs. I came away with 3 keeper saugeye so that just says I was successful and that speed works through the heat!!! And saugeye will eat always!! Go get you some!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hit 7 in about 1 15 minutes at Indian Monday. All were sitting in 3 to 4 foot water that was smoking hot. Young shad balls were swimming around. 

A Road runner and 2.3 Lemon Shad with Spike it red on head was getting cracked. Also hit 2 on square bills cranked fast and banging bottom. 
Bright sunny day with no wind riping water alot of floating dead grass on surface. So yes they are munching in heat of day get out there after them. 

Also hit some quality Saugeye at Hoover few days back. 5 to 8 foot water working baits fast. I love the heat even though my body and meds are keeping me away more then I want.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Troy those meds that don't mix well with sun and heat SUCK! Yet we have to take them! Took me a few trips to realize why I was so drained afterwords. 

Keep at em!


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Yea, 2x that.
Was over at MWCD lakes banging baits in shallows. No great numbers but caught a few decent chunky bass, A 19 inch Saugeye.
Next eve a few more bass and a 5.8 lb 23 inch Saugeye.
Then about 15 minutes later I hooked into a beast. He ran me for it seemed a 10 minute + fight. I slowly eaised the boat out a little bit from the shore to get some distance to get ready. Pulled up both the motors in time for him to run at me and go underneath front of boat. Several more runs of him taking runs back of what I had gained on him. And then for some reason ? I cranked the drag down about a 1/4 turn on the baitcaster. (Brain Fart ! ) About 10 seconds later the hooks pulled free. 
$#@* !
Was just a bit disappointed 
Lol.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Fish4Dale said:


> Yea, 2x that.
> Was over at MWCD lakes banging baits in shallows. No great numbers but caught a few decent chunky bass, A 19 inch Saugeye.
> Next eve a few more bass and a 5.8 lb 23 inch Saugeye.
> Then about 15 minutes later I hooked into a beast. He ran me for it seemed a 10 minute + fight. I slowly eaised the boat out a little bit from the shore to get some distance to get ready. Pulled up both the motors in time for him to run at me and go underneath front of boat. Several more runs of him taking runs back of what I had gained on him. And then for some reason ? I cranked the drag down about a 1/4 turn on the baitcaster. (Brain Fart ! ) About 10 seconds later the hooks pulled free.
> ...


That’s heartbreaking, I had that happen to me on my last outing well maybe not quite the fight as you had but lost a good fish at the boat. My biggest saugeye that I caught was in the heat of the summer late July during the day. I was trolling hard on a break and caught a little keeper but while I was bringing it in my other rod hooks up, I barely get it in the net and start reeling up the big one. At first I thought it was a carp but once I got an eye on what it was I about crapped myself it was a monster saugeye. I thought man I gotta get this other fish out of the net and started scrambling but then the light bulb went off just get this big one in and scooped it up. 28” saugeye I will never forget that. And that is why I go out mid day in the heat to get those pigs. I think that the whole reason I was able to get that big one was because it had time to eat that bait longer since I was messing with the other fish. Or at least have time for the bait to get further in its mouth.














From my avatar pic that has the two in the net shows the bait is T-boned in its mouth. Total reaction bite right?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

More like flat out wanted to eat it. See that alot in the midday heat. They crush it


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

fishslim said:


> More like flat out wanted to eat it. See that alot in the midday heat. They crush it


That’s what I like to hear!


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Here is a few decent pics of a few fish that I didn't put in the the post from a few days ago.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Heat of afternoon 3 to 4 o'clock hit a pile of eater eyes. They were chasing shad. Put on a 2.75 slims bait and steady reeled it about a foot under surface and thet plowed it. 

Put a crankbait on and was hitting them on a super fast retrive with quick pauses. 

Weekend saugeyes were hungry as well with big numbers of eyes caught by ny buddy and I. Shallow water 3 to 5 foot with scattered bait. Smashed a monster 21"smallmouth as well. Man was that a treat. The heat has them fired up get after them. Tight lines be safe out there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Heat of afternoon 3 to 4 o'clock hit a pile of eater eyes. They were chasing shad. Put on a 2.75 slims bait and steady reeled it about a foot under surface and thet plowed it.
> 
> Put a crankbait on and was hitting them on a super fast retrive with quick pauses.
> 
> Weekend saugeyes were hungry as well with big numbers of eyes caught by ny buddy and I. Shallow water 3 to 5 foot with scattered bait. Smashed a monster 21"smallmouth as well. Man was that a treat. The heat has them fired up get after them. Tight lines be safe out there.


Nice troy! Like mentioned hottest times of the year. On what I would guess different lakes with different features. 
But with that said. I'm over hot days for the year😁😂🤣. Bring on frozen slimy fingers and half frozen lakes now!!!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice troy! Like mentioned hottest times of the year. On what I would guess different lakes with different features.
> But with that said. I'm over hot days for the year😁😂🤣. Bring on frozen slimy fingers and half frozen lakes now!!!


Hoping the rain and cool temps have turned them on !


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Alum has cooled down 10 degrees in the last 4 days. The surface temps are about perfect but I think it might take a few days for the fish to get used to it. Usually drastic drops like that turn them off for a few. But seems just when I think I’m figuring saugeye out they do the complete opposite so who knows.


----------

